# tadpole in the water!



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

alright, i have my first azureus tad in the water. 

tap w/black water extract...about 8-12 oz in a 32 oz cup.

some strands of java moss and small chunks of dirty pillow moss.

i put 3 hbh tad bites in the water.

how often should i feed those, any thing to look for to see if i need to change something?

ive got two more coming in a day or two and five more in a week! stoked!
thanks, tommy.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

jdooley195 said:


> alright, i have my first azureus tad in the water.
> 
> tap w/black water extract...about 8-12 oz in a 32 oz cup.
> 
> ...


I would use just java moss, no pillow moss. I also put a piece of magnolia or almond leaf in there. If you are going to have a bunch, which you probably will with azureus, you should get the 16 oz cups, just for simplicity. I feed them weekly, between 4-8 bites, depending on the size. 

There are many different opinions that people have on feeding, water changes, etc. I would search the different threads and read up on it. Congrats!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats on your tad! 

You might try some alternative foods. I find that my sip tad does not eat the tad bites. He does eat tropical fish flakes and dried blood worms. Lots of different ideas on what to feed them in this section. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Congrats and keep up the good work! My pair got down and dirty with each other recently too  They started sometime late January and now I have 9 tads in the water 8 that should have hatched a few days ago and 2 more clutches with 4 and 5 eggs respectively. I just started them on a dry period to slow them down, but they probably won't adhere to that haha. As far as the tad care...I use distilled water with 5ml of blackwater extract per gallon. I have them in 16 oz tad cups filled halfway with tadpole tea, java moss, and a piece of almond leaf. I usually wait about a day or two before I add any tad bites. I use a Turkey baster to remove the poop from their cups about once a week. I guess you could call it a partial water change.

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I feed 2-3 times a week, each time I do a water change. I use a turkey baster to suck up the detritus at the bottom, sucking out about half of the water as I do so. I keep an oak leaf in each tad cup. Use a high quality fish food like OCEAN NUTRITION. http://www.oceannutrition.com/index.php?lang=en I supplement with some Cyclop-Eeze freeze dried or wafer. CYCLOP-EEZE® : Home


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats!!

Its very exciting! I dont have much to add but personally I opted for low maintenance (topping up the water and doing a partial water change if it looked REALLY dirty) So far I havent had any problems. I also opted for a high quality, high protein fish food but I was raising vent tads which I think are more carnivorous (i may be off the mark). Fed a couple of times a week the amount was dependant on the size of the tads. 

Good luck!
Georgia


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

jdooley195 said:


> alright, i have my first azureus tad in the water.
> 
> tap w/black water extract...about 8-12 oz in a 32 oz cup.
> 
> ...



oooh, please do post some pics


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for all the replies...i think ive got the generalization of what to do now...here are my questions to the replies...

whats with the leaf/moss? does it provide as cover, food, nutrient add?

so, black water extract still does its thing with distilled water?

yea, its time i put some pics up...ill see if i can figure it out.


thanks again, tommy


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I didn't see if anyone posted this but the tads won't eat right away and the three tad bites you feed will rot. what you did with the java and dirty moss isn't a bad idea. that would be very much like what a tad might be dropped off in nature. I would get your water ready for the next tads now. New tads may not start nibbling food untill 3-4 days in water. Then I'd feed them as they eat. For instance I just put a bunch of tads in the water and I've noticed a few that are eating everything I put in so I feed small frequent meals, about 1 pellet aday. I feed spirilina pellets and more of a protein pellet mixed up. Congratz!


----------

